# uTAH DIKE HUNTERS



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

OK I JUST NEED TO VENT BUT IS ANYONE ELSE SEEING ALL THESE SO CALLED DIKE HUNTERS HERE IF YOU DONE TAT BACK IN MY HOME YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN HUNG/KILLED SATURDAY MORNING I WAS AT HOWADS SLOUGH AND WATCHED ABOUD 6 GROUPS OF PEOPLE TOTAL OF 17 PEOPLE DIKE HUNTING ON LIKE A 100 YRD STRETCH THEY ALL HAD DOGS AND EVERYTIME ONE PERSON SHOT IT WAS LIKE BEING A THE DOG RACES THE DOGS WOULD TAKE OFF BARKING FIGHTING AND WHAT EVERE HELL I JUST WANED TO THROW SOMEMONEY ON A YELLOW LAB THAT WAS THERE HE WAS QUICK BUT YET I SAW NO DUCKS THAT WAS KNOCKED DOWN PICKED UP BY ANY DOGS NOR ANY PERSON ONCE TRIED TO GET A BIRD THEY WAS JUST SHOOOTING AT THEM I SEEN THE GAME WARDENS AT THE GATE TALKED ITH THEM FOR A BIT TOLD THEM WHAT I KEEP SEEING AND HE SAID OK HE'LL CHECK THEM OUT WHE THEY LEAVE BUT HE WAS TO LAZY TO GO BACK THERE AND WATCH THE DOG RACES FOR HIMSELF I MEAN THIS ISNT THE 1ST TIME I WATCHED THIS I SEEN IT SEVERAL PLACES IN UTAH BUT THAT WAS THE WORST WHY CANT YOU JUST STAY HOME AND LET THE REAL HUNTERS HAVE A SOME PEACE I MEAN WE WORK WITH PEOPLE LIKE DIKE HUNTERS EVERYDAY AND ALL I WANT IS TO GET AWAY FROM THE MORANS


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Let me guess, 100 yards passed the bridge, straight south of the parking lot? That spot is my favorite to watch. Just like you said, 7 or 8 guys lined up every 10 yards, standing in the phrag like its a homemade blind. Pass shooting at every duck on thier way to the big pond out west. The piles of shells makes it look like a clay pigeon range. Howard slough acn produce some good hunts but stay away from that spot on the weekends and holidays.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Quit yelling. it's a quiet room in here. by your title i can see you found the caps lock somewhere after the U in utah.

where is back home? do you hang many people there still?



> IF YOU DONE TAT BACK IN MY HOME YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN HUNG/KILLED SATURDAY MORNING


----------



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

BACK HOME IS LOUISIANA


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

what part?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I went Dike hunting once. Most dikes are pretty set in there ways though. I thought I could change this one dike by helping her see the other side of her sexuality, but it just didn't work...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I went Dike hunting once. Most dikes are pretty set in there ways though. I thought I could change this one dike by helping her see the other side of her sexuality, but it just didn't work...


 -_O-


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Punctuation, paragraphs, and no caps lock please


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats man you just made the longest sentence in the history of the English language. :lol: ..... ....... . . . . . :wink: Periods they're not always a bad thing. :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, thats all I hear about Howard Slough. Granted the Farmington main dike isn't any picnic either, but its not THAT bad. Sounds like you need to find a new place to hunt.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dike hunters... Keep steel shot at lower prices by buying cases a year. Dont hurt the duck population because they dont kill anything. Hunt all the drive-to places so I can hunt the out of the way places by myself. Pay thousands of dollars in fines because they dont take the time to learn the laws and dont obey them. Leave litter for lots of eagle scout projects. They arent that bad. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah......try using semi-colons; it's an easy key to hit, easier than periods; and they are lonely; no one uses them anymore.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> ...........................Leave litter for lots of eagle scout projects.......:wink:


Where do I pick up my badge?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to agree 100%! I'm also from Louisiana and if someone hunted 20 yards from a guy down there it would be a serious fight!
100 yards is really crowding a guy in Louisiana! I mean don't get me wrong, I don't like hunting La, I think the public land there sucks for the most part and the hunters are jerks most of the time, they think they are all tough cause they have a gun. That is just a thugish state, that is why I moved.

Never the less I do find that on the Utah dikes it is almost like a target shoot. I was also at the slough Saturday and I saw just what you were talking about! I was in a canoe and on my way back in a guy shot at a dogris' at about 70 yards and crippled it. Needless to say, this guy didn't have a dog and he was mooching another hunters dog. The bird fell way out of the dogs range. I decide to go chase the duck down for the guy and bring it to him. Well those things can swim really good when they are crippled and after about 15 minutes of push poling after him and 3 shots as he stuck his head up for air, I finally got him.
I bring him to the guy and he just says thanks, got a work out huh!!!!! I mean I don't want him to run over and give me a kiss over it man, but you can atleast say thanks man sorry you had to do that here are 3 shells to replace your rounds!!!
tell you what I won't ever do that again!!!
I think most dike hunters are total idiots and not hunters at all!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nor-tah gets it 100%!!!! leave these type of hunters on the dike,, much rather have them there then 200 yards back in the marsh,, thats where they could really screw ya up...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In Utah, the 3-kick rule governs problems on the dike.

See: viewtopic.php?f=12&t=20925


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > ...........................Leave litter for lots of eagle scout projects.......:wink:
> ...


You deserve 10 or 20 by now. Really though, there are lots of eagle projects down there.
UtahGolf, you obviously get it too! You have all sorts of secret potholes around and always are slaying them. Just a little extra work and bam! Payoff!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I have to agree 100%! I'm also from Louisiana and if someone hunted 20 yards from a guy down there it would be a serious fight!
> 100 yards is really crowding a guy in Louisiana! I mean don't get me wrong, I don't like hunting La, I think the public land there sucks for the most part and the hunters are jerks most of the time, they think they are all tough cause they have a gun. That is just a thugish state, that is why I moved.
> 
> Never the less I do find that on the Utah dikes it is almost like a target shoot. I was also at the slough Saturday and I saw just what you were talking about! I was in a canoe and on my way back in a guy shot at a dogris' at about 70 yards and crippled it. Needless to say, this guy didn't have a dog and he was mooching another hunters dog. The bird fell way out of the dogs range. I decide to go chase the duck down for the guy and bring it to him. Well those things can swim really good when they are crippled and after about 15 minutes of push poling after him and 3 shots as he stuck his head up for air, I finally got him.
> ...


Ah....."what is a *dogris'*. I asked Mr Google and he told me to go "pound sand".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love to hunt the dikes in Utah; what a kick. I wish we had those in Wyoming; some phrag to hide in would be nice too.

I believe in Karma; like you do good stuff and good stuff happens to you.

I pick up trash on the dikes; good stuff; all the ducks fly into my decoy spread; picking up trash is great camo; the ducks don't know what to think; it looks; well; un-human. I like to lay my shotgun down about three steps away; bend over and get a handful of junk; and then when those common mergansers sneak up on me from behind; I run over to the gun; grab it and blast away; great fun; a challenge; and good Karma when all the dogs try to find the carcass in the phrag.

Speaking of dogs; how do they sort out all those look-alike black labradors for the mid-day beer break?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Before I got married I would hang out at my favorite place. You see I didn't and still don't have a lot of money, but still I wanted to find me a good hunting place. When I did find this little honey hole I instantly fell in love with it. Ya, there were dikes all around and I hunted them hard and fast. I'd toss my trash out and sometimes I'd get a bird or two. For me that was being successful. Just the fact that I was the one getting the attention. Heck, there was this one time I was on 4 dikes at the same time. Boy of Boy did I get the birds that night. Well, I best be going before I spill on just were my favorite place was back then. Oh, and I met my wife mowing a lawn.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> nor-tah gets it 100%!!!! leave these type of hunters on the dike,, much rather have them there then 200 yards back in the marsh,, thats where they could really screw ya up...


Ya know, this is my fear though! Just like having a boat used to get you away from the idiots and now it seams the idiots have boats. I fear the birds will learn to never fly over the dike and the dike hunters will start hitting the marsh!! They might even start buying boats!! -)O(-


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nor-tah":33v3ad5f]...........................Leave litter for lots of eagle scout projects.......:wink:
> ...


You deserve 10 or 20 by now. Really though, there are lots of eagle projects down there.
UtahGolf, you obviously get it too! You have all sorts of secret potholes around and always are slaying them. Just a little extra work and bam! Payoff![/quote:33v3ad5f]

HAH! A dogris' in Louisiana is a scaup, i call them dogs cause in La they and nasty to eat, to many fish in the diet down there!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Speaking of dogs; how do they sort out all those look-alike black labradors for the mid-day beer break?


 :rotfl:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > nor-tah gets it 100%!!!! leave these type of hunters on the dike,, much rather have them there then 200 yards back in the marsh,, thats where they could really screw ya up...
> ...


Dont worry. The ducks will always fly over the dikes. Plus if the ******** cant afford camo they sure as **** cant afford a boat! And walking? haha, yeah right!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > utahgolf said:
> ...


What? This ******* walks, has camo, and two boats. What say yee?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

One thing bothers me about this post: all the bragging about the way things are done in Louisiana. Guess how many acres of wetlands Louisiana has? 8.8 million! There's just over 550,000 acres of wetlands in Utah and much of that is inaccessible. Well take a guess as to which state is going to have hunters crowding in on one another...it doesn't take a genius to figure it out. 

I'm not justifying anyone's negative behavior. Skybusters suck and litterbugs are worse. Go away from the dikes if you don't want to be crowded. It's a given that the dikes are going to be packed on the weekend. If you can't figure that out, well... _(O)_


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> One thing bothers me about this post: all the bragging about the way things are done in Louisiana. Guess how many acres of wetlands Louisiana has? 8.8 million! There's just over 550,000 acres of wetlands in Utah and much of that is inaccessible. Well take a guess as to which state is going to have hunters crowding in on one another...it doesn't take a genius to figure it out.
> quote]
> 
> Nope, not buying that one. Those dikers are hunting 20 yards from each other on a spot about 200 yards long. The dike is miles long and the rest of it is empty so they have other places to go, they just don't care!! People in La are just more violent and they will walk up and beat the heck out of you and push you in the mud, no joke!! Guess what happens when they deer hunt with dogs and the deer dog runs under a stand hunters stand? Yep, dead dog!!
> ...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > hoghunter011583 said:
> ...


Were all ******** on this dang site but some are worse than others. :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

All that's interesting about Louisiana, hoghunter. I've actually lived in Texas and been through much of Louisiana. I understand the whole private ground thing. On the other hand, the duck hunting was out-of-control good in certain places in Texas and I assumed La was the same. My bad. The main point of my post still rings true. If you don't want to be with a crowd, don't hunt near the main dike on a weekend.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> All that's interesting about Louisiana, hoghunter. I've actually lived in Texas and been through much of Louisiana. I understand the whole private ground thing. On the other hand, the duck hunting was out-of-control good in certain places in Texas and I assumed La was the same. My bad. The main point of my post still rings true. If you don't want to be with a crowd, don't hunt near the main dike on a weekend.


Can't agree with that more!! I'm just glad they stay on the dikes!!
They do have some killer duck hunting in La but it is mostly private or very very hard to access. I'll take my little 20 minute paddle in the marsh out here to kill some birds anyday over a 2 hour truck drive and a 20 mile boat run down a foggy dangerous Miss. River just to then be able to paddle 20 minutes so I can maybe shoot a limit, if the tide doesn't fall!! Hey atleast you guys don't have quick sand out here!! I fell in that trash a few times!!


----------

